# [SOLVED] I-pod



## Runnerslider (Sep 26, 2011)

Question is there away to move I tunes from 1 account to another without restrictions.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: I-pod*

Hello Runnerslider and Welcome to TSF,

What exactly do you want to move? Do you mean move the iTunes application to another user account on your PC?

Please specify what you need moved from iTunes and where you want to put it, another user account on a PC, another phone etc.


----------



## Runnerslider (Sep 26, 2011)

aciid said:


> Hello Runnerslider and Welcome to TSF,
> 
> What exactly do you want to move? Do you mean move the iTunes application to another user account on your PC?
> 
> Please specify what you need moved from iTunes and where you want to put it, another user account on a PC, another phone etc.


Thanks for ur help. Yes. I have 101 gigs of music to move to another account Almost lost my best friend so I down loaded his cd s 1 year later god gave I'm a new liver How do give him the library on my I tune account and copy it to his account it seem iTunes does not like this or prevents this Much help needed


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: I-pod*

You should use the backup/library and restore a version of that on his machine with his iTunes, just follow this guide.


----------



## Runnerslider (Sep 26, 2011)

aciid said:


> You should use the backup/library and restore a version of that on his machine with his iTunes, just follow this guide.


Thanks for the help. It's good to have someone out there knows


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: I-pod*

No bother! Thread marked as solved.


----------

